
Public US university has seen grades soar despite Covid. What's it doing right? - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/01/georgia-state-university-covid-19-low-income-students
======
just-juan-post
Well most have threatened students with expulsion without a refund if they
misbehave by gathering in large'ish groups.

That and many things are still forbidden by state governments.

Put those together and you have a recipes for staying at home and studying.

------
MaxLeiter
Students have largely unsupervised internet access while doing their work.

